# Boca Bearings - I'm on the bandwagon!



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I've always heard positive things about the Boca Bearings, but never gave them a try for myself. I had an older Curado 200 super free and Calcutta 250 that were showing their ages. I had removed them from the rotation and they were taking up space in a junk drawer. So, I ordered a couple of the orange seal bearing kits and slapped them in tonight. Man, these reels spin better than new! Heck, they spin better than my Calais's and TEDC's. 

If you've got some older reels that lost their casting distance, I would definitely recommend the $30 to upgrade to these ceramic bearings. It really is impressive. 

On a side note. I chose to remove the orange seals before installing. My thoughts were that it would lessen the drag. What is your preference on removing these seals?


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I could use 3-4 sets. Where did you bye them?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Get them direct at www.bocabearings.com They ship quickly.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

DGAustin said:


> Get them direct at www.bocabearings.com They ship quickly.


Yup.... That's where I got them!

I went with the Abec 7's, because I hadn't read the opinions on here prior. From what I gather, you could save some dinero and go with the Abec 5's without a noticeable difference.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

DGAustin said:


> Get them direct at www.bocabearings.com They ship quickly.


By the way.... They did ship very quickly and they threw in a sheet of Boca Bearing stickers and a nice mouse pad with a quick reference to many of their bearings. The pad makes a nice work surface.....


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info...I may be going to the chandeleur islands next week if everything pans out and figured i might as well replace my bearings if they come in in time.

3-calcutta 250's


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Thanks for the info...I may be going to the chandeleur islands next week if everything pans out and figured i might as well replace my bearings if they come in in time.
> 
> 3-calcutta 250's


That's BS! You can't take my advice and run off to the Chandeleur Islands without me!!!

Just kidding.... I would love to make a trip there some day. Have heard great things about it. Have fun!


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Just installed some today on my Citica 200D, you would think the spool rode on butter. SOO SMOOTH!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Ordered some for my calcutta 100. Should be here next week.


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

on a side note,is it recommended to use ABEC-7 BB to a spinning reel for saltwater use?(the orange seal)or should i stick to ABEC-5.
i rode somewhere that ABEC-7 BB last less than ABEC-5.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The ABEC#5 is a lower tolerance bearing than the ABC#7. That being said the difference is nominal especially when you consider the cost difference.. For a spinning reel you just need the 5's. IMO...Dip


----------

